# Do you believe this-Audi R10 in Playboy(of all places)!



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Look on page 143 on the March issue of Playboy magazine, and what do you see? Appearently, an R10! And, no, if your curious, I didn't look myself(dispite being over the age of 18). Some one at AudiWorld posted it. I wonder what you guys think of that one!


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Do you believe this-Audi R10 in Playboy(of all places)! (chernaudi)*

I see nothing wrong in that.


----------

